# Eventually



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well after the mix up between cross house and Glasgow Royal about where my bmi should be, and them not really communicating right, got my letter through today saying I'm on list for appointments for them to see me, then after that actual waiting list to get icsi, it's going slowly but we are getting there


----------



## galaxyripple (Sep 11, 2011)

That's good news.  I hope you don't have to wait to long.  What was the dispute regarding your BMI ?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, didn't see reply till now and thank you I hope so to   well my bmi when 1st started was 31.2 and was told to get it down 30 before they would  put me on list, got it down to 30 and they said oh it needs to be under 30, Glasgow Royal and cross house hospital ain't good for their communication


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree they are terrible at communicating. 

At least that's you now on the list.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Now the 2year waiting list   saving up to go private also ! X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

The waiting list is so long  

We saved and went private, NHS is a good back up to have


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Exactly,  costing a fricking fortune but hopefully worth it in the end   got us both doing acupunture, too 1st time though he nearly fainted lol, his body don't like needles I'm guessing, but we both willing to try anything !


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well an update, we have an year waiting list as shorter as we from ayrshire and was going to gri, anyway oh sperm count went up 10-11 million to 26million and we now have the letter from Dundee nine wells, to go see them so slowly getting there ( we said we would consider  Dundee or Edinburgh if it came up sooner, hope it'll go more quicker now


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

You'll find it's no time, I was 6 months and I'm in Ayrshire x


----------

